# Yummmmmmmmmmm



## Swamphound (Oct 9, 2001)

Sorry to gloat but does Michigan ever provide some good eating.

I just had grilled butterfly venison chops off of the 1 1/2 of buck that I got off a Jackson county farm. MMMMMMMMMMMM was that ever the greatest. Who needs fillet mignon, that was incredible. I knew this deer was corn fed, but not even a twinge of wild game taste. My wife and kids knocked out the whole thing. Only 4 more packs of chops left. I don't think I will ever shoot another up north deer as long as I can hunt this farm 
Tomorrow night will probably be walleye night. Only 2 packs of that left Need to score on some perch from under the ice to re-stock the freezer.


----------



## Bookmaker (Oct 3, 2003)

I hear ya swamphound
I hunt in montcalm county, and have taken a buck every year. Never had a bad one yet, as opposed to up north.
(eatin good & keep smiling)


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Hey shhhhhhh!!! Dont be telling people everything!!!  Try a nice southern Mi young doe ..mmm mmm mmm. Thats the meals of kings when properly seasoned.


----------



## Ruler (Nov 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Swamphound _
> *I just had grilled butterfly venison chops*


Wow- how many butterflies did it take to make a meal!?!? I didn't even know they have venison on them.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Southern Michigan Deer======Highspeed veal


----------

